# feeding



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

can i give my salt water fish blood worms?
or is it the wrong nutrients? or not good for them?


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

You'll have more luck here.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, you can.


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

ha ha, this was where i was gunna put it but i double guessed myself


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

blood worms are not a good bet for either fresh or salt as a main diet. They are more a treat for fresh water. I wouldn't feed them in a salt tank at all. What are you trying to feed with them? I'd look into mysis shrimp for a meaty substitute similar in size.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I second that Mike


----------

